# Can I use an hp office jet 7000 wide format for sublimation?



## Agfracing (Nov 21, 2011)

I have a normal sized epson printer i have been using for sublimation. A few days ago i went to office max for ink for my office printer and came across an HP office jet 7000 wide format printer brand new on the clearance shelf. I bought it and on my way home started thinking about possibly using it as a sub printer. I found a bulk ink system for it, Can i buy bottles of sublimation ink and fill the system with it and get a .icc profile written?


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't think HP are compatiable with sub. good luck uncletee,


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Agfracing said:


> I have a normal sized epson printer i have been using for sublimation. A few days ago i went to office max for ink for my office printer and came across an HP office jet 7000 wide format printer brand new on the clearance shelf. I bought it and on my way home started thinking about possibly using it as a sub printer. I found a bulk ink system for it, Can i buy bottles of sublimation ink and fill the system with it and get a .icc profile written?


Only piezo print head inkjets like Epson, Brother, or Ricoh and some others can be used for sublimation.

HP's and Canon are thermal and use heat to transport the inks, which means the sublimation dyes can start to turn to gas (start sublimating) as the inks go thru the print heads. Piezo doesn't use heat.


----------

